# Gartenmöbel



## Stoer (6. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand einen Dealer wo man solche Gartenmöbel preisgünstiger bekommen kann ?

http://www.poetschke-ambiente.de/Ou...-Beach-mit-Armlehne-mokka--1423d2a151025.html

http://www.poetschke-ambiente.de/Outdoor-Rattan-Relax-Liege-Palm-Beach-chocolate--1423d3a127840.html

Gruß
Peter


----------



## buddler (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenmöbel*

hallo peter!
willst du dir das wirklich antun?
hast du schon mal längere zeit auf diesen teilen gelegen?
ich kenne die teile aus der sauna in meinem verein.ist jedesmal wieder ein erlebnis leute aus diesen teilen aufstehn zu sehen
besonders die zweite variante erfreut so manchen anwesenden.
schick sehn die teile ja aus,aber funktionalität ist etwas anderes.
nicht falsch verstehen,ich will die teile nicht mies machen.
................................
schon mal bei ebay reingeschaut?zwar nicht aus geflecht,sondern holz
http://cgi.ebay.de/VINNICK-Gartenli...Garten_Garten_Gartenmöbel&hash=item5d2ce158e8
bin übrigens auch noch auf der suche nach bequemen liegen für die nächste saison.die preise haben mich bis jetzt auch abgeschreckt.
gruß jörg


----------



## Stoer (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenmöbel*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Nein, gelegen habe ich auf solchen Liegen noch nicht, aber stylisch sehen sie aus.
Aber danke für den Tip, vielleicht schaue ich mich doch nach etwas anderem um.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Gartenmöbel*

Vom aufstehen abgesehen sind die nur schön um in einer Position zu sitzen. Will man wirklich mal nen Nickerchen machen, mag ich am liebsten recht Flache liegen. 
Aber vom Aufstehen sind diese Dinger echt ne Katastrophe. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------

